# Tampa/Ybor Cigar Festival HERF



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Every year, Ybor City hosts their annual Cigar Heritage Festival
http://www.cigarheritagefestival.com/index.html

As of this post they have NOT updated the date for 2008. However I called and inquired and was able to confirm that th 2008 date id Saturday November 15th, which you can see if you look at the area cigar magazine event page:
http://www.*****************.com/events/index.html

I know it's early, but if you are thinking of taking a trip to the hot state of Florida, keep this date in mind.

I'm pretty sure there will be a half a dozen guys from my family attending.

Sooooooooooooo, who wants to herf on November 15th, here in Ybor City?

-


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I'm down it's only like 50 minutes away....hit me up with details...I'm pretty sure Aldrin is down too!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like do I really have to officially sign up dude?!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn! How cool would that be?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Herf @ my house that evening after event!!! All is welcome!:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Herf @ my house that evening after event!!! All is welcome!:tu


That sweetens the pot for you outta towners!!! :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Damn! How cool would that be?


Come on down Dennis. Would love to have You join us for some Ybor herfing.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Damn! How cool would that be?


Come on Dennis....

Come and hang with the FL boyz for your first CS herf!!! :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Man that would be SO cool. Just as the weather here starts getting cold too.

Ya never know. I'll mark my calendar :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have to see how $$$ looks as it gets closer, but it would be great to hit the big F-L-A and meet you guys!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Have to see how $$$ looks as it gets closer, but it would be great to hit the big F-L-A and meet you guys!


Come on bro......we'd love to meetcha!

And the party after, at Russ's...............................Who Hah, that's the place to be man ;-)


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Have to see how $$$ looks as it gets closer, but it would be great to hit the big F-L-A and meet you guys!


Would be awesome man. More the merrier. Could be the makings of a great herf.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Be great if the divorce attorney cooperates. :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Be great if the divorce attorney cooperates. :r


Whoa! Good luck with that man. Hope things go well for you with that.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CBI_2 said:


> Whoa! Good luck with that man. Hope things go well for you with that.


Thanks...a bit frustrating at the moment, thought it was all worked out.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I know it's early but we'll start the sign up sheet

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Put me down as a maybe, but I really want to try to make it


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

11/15

Nathan's birthday. And, the opening day of deer season in Michigan and I go up into the UP with a buddy (and son) every year.

Nice idea though...

Have fun. Hope a gob of BOTL join you.

Peace of the Lord be with you.

Todd


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I am with Tom sort of, my $$$ is kinda tight and have no vacation :hn Will keep an ear on


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

BigVito said:


> I am with Tom sort of, my $$$ is kinda tight and have no vacation :hn Will keep an ear on


Man it would be awesome if you guys could make. Would love to meet you and enjoy some smokes together. :ss


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

That's a no brainer for me count me in. Love to meet which I hope turn out many of the great BOLT here on Club Stogie.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Cool Dennis!! :tu


The sign up sheet

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sailkat and I were talking tonight and are going to see if we can fit it in


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Sailkat and I were talking tonight and are going to see if we can fit it in


:chk :chk :chk Wooooooooooo Hooooooooo!!!

Come on down kids!!! We'd love to meet you!!!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, would love to be there, but that's in the middle of my semester.

*HOWEVER*, I'm gonna be in St. Pete's January 15-17th at a conference, so I hope to run into as many FLA BOTLs as possible during that time.

Have fun, guys.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Yeah, would love to be there, but that's in the middle of my semester.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, I'm gonna be in St. Pete's January 15-17th at a conference, so I hope to run into as many FLA BOTLs as possible during that time.
> 
> Have fun, guys.


Keep us posted bro!! Would love to herf with ya!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Sailkat and I were talking tonight and are going to see if we can fit it in


Awesome! Hope you guys can make it. Would be great to meet you and herf together.



tedrodgerscpa said:


> Yeah, would love to be there, but that's in the middle of my semester.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, I'm gonna be in St. Pete's January 15-17th at a conference, so I hope to run into as many FLA BOTLs as possible during that time.
> 
> Have fun, guys.


Excellent! Make sure to let us know what your schedule is and we can work out a time to get together. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I have practically no excuse to not go (especially since I'm just across the pond from it), so consider me in.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I can probably drive across the bridge for that one. 
:tu


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

There you go Triple F the list just grew by two more
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss
This should be a great day to meet a new friend and a better day to smoke a cigar.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ok, now this is beginning to shape up into one heckuva HERF!!


The sign up sheet

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to Nov. Can't wait to meet some CS members and herf. :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Things are actually starting to come together for us to join this event :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Things are actually starting to come together for us to join this event :tu


Suuhweeeeeeeeeeet Chris!! 
Would love to meet you and Kat!! :ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sign me UP! I will most likley be bringing 2 of my local gorillas along.

I remember Sailchaser came down to my neco of the woods not too long ago.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Sign me UP! I will most likley be bringing 2 of my local gorillas along.
> 
> I remember Sailchaser came down to my neco of the woods not too long ago.


Yep submitted the info to work yesterday to get the time off:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Yep submitted the info to work yesterday to get the time off:tu


Awesome guys! This looks like it maybe shaping up into a very nice gathering.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The sign up sheet

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser (probable)
10). Sailkat (probable)


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> The sign up sheet
> 
> 1). TripleF
> 2). CBI_2
> ...


We come as a package HERFING TEAM


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> We come as a package HERFING TEAM


I can just see it now.......both of you smoking the same cigar a the same time.:r :r


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking pretty solid that I can make the trip down from Louisville. Really sounds like a good time.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> I can just see it now.......both of you smoking the same cigar a the same time.:r :r


Your Just Jealous!!:chk:chk


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> Yeah, would love to be there, but that's in the middle of my semester.
> 
> *HOWEVER*, I'm gonna be in St. Pete's January 15-17th at a conference, so I hope to run into as many FLA BOTLs as possible during that time.
> 
> Have fun, guys.


Although I still can't come, I just wanted you Tampa Bay Area Gorillas to pencil me in for a little herf/cigar evening in January!

I'm still damn curious about this place http://www.centralcigars.com/merchant/

Seems to have gotten hammered in this thread,  but if you guys have any feedback on the place, maybe we could plan on meeting there one night.

Just a thought, and have fun in Cigar City!


----------



## Badmamajama (Aug 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Ill be Om vegas this year! I missed last year on account of work adn the year before that I didnt herf...Dammit, maybe I can go next year?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Badmamajama said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Ill be Om vegas this year! I missed last year on account of work adn the year before that I didnt herf...Dammit, maybe I can go next year?


Yup, maybe next year. Sorry you won't be able this year.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

:chk *BOOYAH! :chk*

Southwest Airlines Purchase Confirmation

Friday, November 14
Flight #113
Depart Manchester (MHT) at 8:25 AM
Arrive in Tampa (TPA) at 1:20 PM

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable)
10). massphatness


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

this is going to be awesome~! I cant wait


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> :chk *BOOYAH! :chk*
> 
> Southwest Airlines Purchase Confirmation
> 
> ...


Awesome Vin! We can't wait to herf with you.



Wolfgang8810 said:


> this is going to be awesome~! I cant wait


:tpd::tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WoooooooooHoooooooooooooo :chk Vin is coming!!!


Come on, anyone else? This promises to be a grrrrrrrrreat time with some great gorillas!!


----------



## Badmamajama (Aug 19, 2008)

reading throught this topic is making more and more depressed, Ill be outta town that weekend. Ill be in Vegas, It blows way big time. I live not even 45 minuets away from Ybor yet Ill be on the other side of the country, in vegas, man I know this is gonna be a good time and thats whats killing me.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

whoa wtf vin is coming?!?!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

yea vin sure is. I think im going to have to bomb him in person to show that the Boondock saints arfe still kickin


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> yea vin sure is. I think im going to have to bomb him in person to show that the Boondock saints arfe still kickin


Awesome moviw BTW:2


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> yea vin sure is. I think im going to have to bomb him in person to show that the Boondock saints arfe still kickin


Please confirm your presence as I may be bringing presents.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I will present my presence at the appropriate time.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

i'm going to try to as well...key word is try


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ucubed said:


> i'm going to try to as well...key word is try


TRY??.......you already signed up bro. Come one now........


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ucubed said:


> i'm going to try to as well...key word is try


No trying allowed.....you will be here...you will like it....and you won't whine about it...

ARE WE CLEAR?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

oh no I will be there...I'm saying I'm gonna try and finally give vin something =)...though I do have his addy anyways, that's what I meant by try, referring to wolf


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

I live near Orlando, I'd like to come!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

awesome. Did you wanna hitch a ride? I think Wayne is coming with me and Aldrin =)


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> I live near Orlando, I'd like to come!


C'mon bro. Love to meetcha!!

As we get a couple weeks out I will start pm'ing everybody and we'll determine a meeting place at the event and I'll also be giving out Russ's address so we can gather for the BIG HERF after the Festival!!

Anyone else? Florida is pretty enjoyable at this time of year? Heck, even the cigars taste better!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

can we wear awesome name tags??


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Just an FYI.....we are planning to Herf at my house after the event so plan on making a day of it.:tu

I will be gathering a list of people planning to attend soon.....


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Mind if I join the list?


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

ucubed said:


> awesome. Did you wanna hitch a ride? I think Wayne is coming with me and Aldrin =)


As of right now, I am definitely going. :ss


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> can we wear awesome name tags??


:r Yea. Real cool ones like the girl in the Progressive Insurance ads.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable)
10). massphatness
11). landhoney <---who is this guy?  I don't know but I guess he's coming


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I will get myself a sticker for a name tag =)


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable)
10). massphatness
11). landhoney <---who is this guy?  I don't know but I guess he's coming
12). Tenor CS


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

So, I'm looking at hotels on expedia, I figure I'll make a weekend of it.

Expedia has Tampa divided into areas:


Brandon
Busch Gardens
Downtown
Wesley Chapel
Westshore

You guys who are familiar with Tampa, where should I be looking?


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

hmm if it's an all weekend thing, but I dunno if I'll go back Saturday evening wayne =(


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Still working on plans to get to this SMOKEN GALA and there looking good :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I'm looking at hotels on expedia, I figure I'll make a weekend of it.
> 
> Expedia has Tampa divided into areas:
> 
> ...


Since the event is in Ybor, you'll definitely want downtown. Glad you're coming!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ucubed said:


> hmm if it's an all weekend thing, but I dunno if I'll go back Saturday evening wayne =(


Don't forget the HERF after the Festival at rck70's house. That's where all the fun will be had!!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Tenor CS said:


> So, I'm looking at hotels on expedia, I figure I'll make a weekend of it.
> 
> Expedia has Tampa divided into areas:
> 
> ...


Although downtown would be nice, i think Brandon is your best bet, you are only 15 min out of Ybor, and if you are coming to the herf at my house after it makes a lot more sense. I am jus outside of Brandon.

Check the Brandon Hampton Inn 813-661-8888


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Are there any nice bed and breakfeast places near by? Thats Sailkats peference and we don't care if we have to drive a bit were going to have a car and will either be coming or going to or from Little Piney island near Jacksonville


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Are there any nice bed and breakfeast places near by? Thats Sailkats peference and we don't care if we have to drive a bit were going to have a car and will either be coming or going to or from Little Piney island near Jacksonville


It has to be close enough so Sailkat can make us cinnamon rolls on Saturday and/or Sunday morning!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> It has to be close enough so Sailkat can make us cinnamon rolls on Saturday and/or Sunday morning!


That is one subject I have no control over that recipe has it's own safe in the house and I don't even have the combo for that one










I'm just glad when ever the appear !!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Cinnamon Rolls?! Did someone say cinnamon rolls?! :dr:dr:dr*


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

did I hear food?!?!


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Oh, and what's this I hear about Tampa having good gentlemen's clubs? :r

On a more serious note, do any of you Tampa/St. Pete guys have annual passes to Busch Gardens? I'm thinking of making Sunday a Busch Gardens day.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Busch Gardens, Mons Venus, :r You guys are missing Tampa's greatest treasure: *Berns Steakhouse*
- Fish alive in tanks awaiting a place on your plate
- Aged Steaks cut to size, grilled on charcoal
- Pre-1900's Madeira by the glass
- amazing speacials, Lafite recorked onsite by the Maitre de Chais of Lafite (some vintages are past their prime though, be careful), seperate private area/tables just for dessert, etc, etc, etc....(onion rings and french onion soup 'free' with every steak)
No visit is complete without a visit......


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Plz do not allow me to visit Mons Venus.

No matter how much I beg.

No matter what bribes I offer.

Please.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Gentlemen, place your bets:

What is the over/under on number of lap dances purchased at Mons Venus by the Club Stogie crew?


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Hey, we'll be in Tampa. 

We can all stop by and pay homage to Thompson's! :r

I'm the type of guy who would just like to flip the tables on them. I'll find the phone number of the store and call them 2-3 times a day, asking if they liked me as a customer and if they would consider selling me anything else.

But seriously, I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

> Are there any nice bed and breakfeast places near by? Thats Sailkats peference and we don't care if we have to drive a bit were going to have a car and will either be coming or going to or from Little Piney island near Jacksonville


Don't know if we have bed and breakfasts here in the Sunshine State Chris. Never seen one. Doesn't mean there isn't any, just never seen one.



massphatness said:


> Plz do not allow me to visit Mons Venus.
> 
> No matter how much I beg.
> 
> ...


No problem bro. Never been there, never plan to go.



> We can all stop by and pay homage to Thompson's! :r
> 
> I'm the type of guy who would just like to flip the tables on them. I'll find the phone number of the store and call them 2-3 times a day, asking if they liked me as a customer and if they would consider selling me anything else.
> 
> But seriously, I am so looking forward to this!


Believe me, you don't want to waste 5 minutes going to Thompsons. I was stoked to stop in and have a smoke earlier this year for my first time. I showed up, walked in and walked out 1.5 minutes later.

They don't have a smoking area. They were selling mostly boxes and the few singles they were ofering were upper tier sticks.

Believe me, Thompsons is a niche is selling through catalogs and on the web.

Now, they will be at the Ybor Cigar Festival with a mighty presence.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Don't know if we have bed and breakfasts here in the Sunshine State Chris. Never seen one. Doesn't mean there isn't any, just never seen one.


Hotel with a hot tub in the room just may have to work then


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Hotel with a hot tub in the room just may have to work then


As long as you don't do this.

:r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Are there any nice bed and breakfeast places near by? Thats Sailkats peference and we don't care if we have to drive a bit were going to have a car and will either be coming or going to or from Little Piney island near Jacksonville


Check out these links for B&B's.
http://www.bedandbreakfast.com/tampa-florida.html

http://www.bbonline.com/fl/tampa.html

http://www.equusmeadowinn.com/id2.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hts=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=off


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

i will actually be down in at disney that week w/ the g/f and some of her family. unfortunately i am already ditching her to go to the Bucs game on the 16th, so i don't think i'd be able to get away with ditching her 2 days in a row. wish i could though.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> i will actually be down in at disney that week w/ the g/f and some of her family. unfortunately i am already ditching her to go to the Bucs game on the 16th, so i don't think i'd be able to get away with ditching her 2 days in a row. wish i could though.


jeez, who wears the pants in that relationship? :r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Tenor CS said:


> As long as you don't do this.
> 
> :r


:r We from the North just run like hell from the house to the tub cause if you don't get in the tub in time you freeze you a** and n*ts off, no time for the song and dance routine:chk:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Are there any nice bed and breakfeast places near by? Thats Sailkats peference and we don't care if we have to drive a bit were going to have a car and will either be coming or going to or from Little Piney island near Jacksonville


Ya know, I may not be the brightest bulb in the chandelier, but by asking this question, aren't you confirming your presence at this gathering in Tampa 

I think so!! WooooooooHooooooooo :chk :chk :chk Chris and Kat are coming!!! :chk


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Plz do not allow me to visit Mons Venus.
> 
> No matter how much I beg.
> 
> ...


gonna have to do the same for me. just went there like a week ago...

oh man...


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm out on the afterparty. Still planning on Ybor though. Only problem is the wife is having twins and they are gonna want to be coming out of her belly at about that time. May be a little dicey for rizzle.

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

massphatness said:


> jeez, who wears the pants in that relationship? :r


believe me, i can do what i want, but traveling all the way to florida w/ her and then ditching her for 2 days straight just doesn't seem right.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The list continues to grow for this Florida Herf. 
1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable)
10). massphatness
11). landhoney
12). Tenor CS
13). wayner123
14). Solefulone



Any others?


----------



## Scubajohn13 (Oct 9, 2007)

i will be joining as well maybe bringing 1 other


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

I went last year, it was a good time. I got there a little late but still got to pick up some Anejos. Hopefully I'll be bale to make it out this time too.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> I went last year, it was a good time. I got there a little late but still got to pick up some Anejos. Hopefully I'll be bale to make it out this time too.


i'm in this year. couldn't do last year as i was moving but i'm in this year. no after herf for me though. riverview is too far from my house. some of you guys will need some bomb shields.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

TripleF said:


> The list continues to grow for this Florida Herf.
> 1). TripleF
> 2). CBI_2
> 3). rck70
> ...


looks like ill be bringing a few care packages!

Time to put your head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye fellas of my choosing


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> i'm in this year. couldn't do last year as i was moving but i'm in this year. no after herf for me though. riverview is too far from my house. some of you guys will need some bomb shields.


Cool bro. Always wanted to meet you Jeremy!!! Too far from your house? Come on chicken........I live in Dunedin. It's not like we gotta drive back to Boston. :r

Bomb Sheilds? Easy killer.....



> looks like ill be bringing a few care packages!
> 
> Time to put your head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye fellas of my choosing


Settle down......we don't want anybody getting hurt...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The list continues to grow for this Florida Herf. 
1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable)
10). massphatness
11). landhoney
12). Tenor CS
13). wayner123
14). Solefulone
15). Barbourjay
16). Scubajohn13



Any others?

We're going to have to designate a meeting place and some sort of secret communication signal.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

look for a guy with tattoos wearing a "i ruined it for everyone shirt" and that will be me.


----------



## Tenor CS (May 1, 2008)

Mrs. Tenor CS is coming with me. (No, that's not a club stogie handle.)


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Youll know who i am. Trust me.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

lol you'll know who I am if you've seen my on chat =P. In case I'm the fairly tall asian fellow with some facial hair if I haven't shaved. Other than that I think I'm buying a t-shirt (company owned by one of my friends who makes gaming clothing), he has a "Hello my gamertag is" t-shirt that comes with fabric marker that washes out which I may or may not get. If not, I'll be where a sticker with my name on it =). 

I will be bring a few sticks for the CS Chat regulars for sure so at least you guys should prepare for something =)


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

What hotels are recommended for this?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> What hotels are recommended for this?


DUDE.....that is way cool. You're coming? Awesome bro.

Hotels?

This Hampton Inn http://hamptoninn.hilton.com/en/hp/...ionid=QG1TGRLIP411SCSGBJC2VCQ?ctyhocn=TPARPHX
would put you close to Ybor and not to far from Clearwater (bout 20 minutes) from where some of the CS members will be gathering Friday afternoon.


----------



## CigarGuyinOTown (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm definitely down as well. I've been looking forward to meeting up with some of you guys anyway, so this would be a great opportunity to do that! It's only about a 45 minute drive for me anyway.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

TripleF said:


> DUDE.....that is way cool. You're coming? Awesome bro.
> 
> Hotels?
> 
> ...


where/when are we meeting friday? blue smoke or some place else?


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> DUDE.....that is way cool. You're coming? Awesome bro.
> 
> Hotels?
> 
> ...


Mark, there is a Hampton Inn right in Ybor. It all just depends on what you want to do while you're here.

Damn, I'm starting to get excited about this. And if I remember correctly, Conch recently helped me out with something and he's coming to town. Hmmmmm....:mn


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! This is great. It seems to be turning into one major herf. Love it and can't wait to meet all of you. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

barbourjay said:


> where/when are we meeting friday? blue smoke or some place else?


Yes sir. Blue Smoke in Clearwater www.bluesmokecigarbar.com on Friday afternoon about 3:00 pm.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome! Im still makign a name tag though! Youll know which one is me GUARANTEED!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Still planning on it:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

The NATION WIDE list continues to grow for this Florida Herf.

1). TripleF
2). CBI_2
3). rck70
4). ucubed
5). joetownhound
6). stfoley
7). rizzle
8). wolfgang8810
9). Saichaser & Sailkat(probable) (representing somewhere in *Michigan*)
10). massphatness (representing *Boston, MA*)
11). landhoney
12). Tenor CS & Mrs. Tenor CS
13). wayner123
14). Solefulone
15). Barbourjay
16). Scubajohn13
17). CigarGiyinOTown
*18). ConchRepublican? (representing Rochester, NY)*

Any others? Only 5 weeks !!!


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Are we all going to fit at Russ'? :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Are we all going to fit at Russ'? :r


Yup. Russ has a pretty big pool area with a good sized deck. There will be a small parking concern, but there is a clubhouse a block away we can park at.

Here's a partial pic of Russ's pool area: (with Russ, Me & Dennis(joetownhound))
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1737105&postcount=6

-


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Yup. Russ has a pretty big pool area with a good sized deck. There will be a small parking concern, but there is a clubhouse a block away we can park at.
> 
> Here's a partial pic of Russ's pool area: (with Russ, Me & Dennis(joetownhound))
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1737105&postcount=6
> ...


Wow Scott you are one big man! Those Decades look tasty! Nom Nom Nom


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Wow Scott you are one big man! Those Decades look tasty! Nom Nom Nom


TripleF is a giant among men... and it would be true even if he were 5 feet tall. :ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

you Earned it Joe 

Besides, it would be true even if he were 3 feet tall.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> TripleF is a giant among men... and it would be true even if he were 5 feet tall. :ss





Wolfgang8810 said:


> you Earned it Joe
> 
> Besides, it would be true even if he were 3 feet tall.


Go easy guys. I don't want his head to get so big we can't sit near each other when we herf on the weekends.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

You know the best way to get rid of a big head right? http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Are we going to have a PPP? 

<-- First herf, can you tell? No hazing please. :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> You know the best way to get rid of a big head right? http://www.freesmileys.org


Ummmmm. How?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Wow Scott you are one big man! Those Decades look tasty! Nom Nom Nom


Naw man, I'm only 6'1". The pic does make me look like some sorta giant.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Looks like you guys are getting all set! Would love to be there, but will catch up with you guys in January.

In case the thread doesnt' make it over to the website change at year end, please put me in your email address book so I can get ahold of you guys...


Street email is tedrodgerscpa at cox dot net


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am looking at making this herf, i have to see how things go. but if u will have me i would love to make it.:ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well Hell, if Vin AND Mark are going to show up this is gonna be a wild herf. (Brokeback Vin :tg)

Mark me down as tenative. Gotta make sure the funds allow me to come


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

is there going to be a set meeting place before hand like at a restaurant or mall or something? Or are we all meeting at the festival at a certain booth/area or...???


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

nvm I saw the thread on the other one


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ir13 said:


> Well Hell, if Vin AND Mark are going to show up this is gonna be a wild herf. (Brokeback Vin :tg)
> 
> Mark me down as tenative. Gotta make sure the funds allow me to come


Hopefully you can makie it bro!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ucubed said:


> is there going to be a set meeting place before hand like at a restaurant or mall or something? Or are we all meeting at the festival at a certain booth/area or...???


More than likely we'll meet by the stage where The Cigar Dave show takes places. I know we'll be there around 10:00.....maybe earlier:ss


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought we were meeting at blew smoke


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> I thought we were meeting at blew smoke


On Friday afternoon some of us are getting together at Blue Smoke in Clearwater for a couple hours.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Kath reserved some tickets tonight:tu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

See you all Friday AM :tu


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

its only a half hour drive for me, so please put me down on the list. looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

for those who aren't on the other site, please do not light up anything until you see me. i have something special for everyone that day. i will be there early so it shouldn't be too hard and should be worth the few minutes wait time :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I arrive on Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I pick him up thursday afternoon.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i meet both of them on friday morning


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> i meet both of them on friday morning


And I'll meet all of you all Friday afternoon!!!!!

WooooooHoooooo


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

TripleF said:


> And I'll meet all of you all Friday afternoon!!!!!
> 
> WooooooHoooooo


I hear your the guy in the fish shirt doing all the:chk:chk:chk


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> I hear your the guy in the fish shirt doing all the:chk:chk:chk


Yes he is and it isn't a pretty sight.


----------



## tampabaycigarradio (Oct 29, 2008)

I am new here but I live in the area. I have to work friday but Blue smoke is on my way. I would like to meet you guys what time will you be at Blue smoke? I will 100% be there Saturday morning.....I plan on gettin there about 930. Everyone meeting by the main stage?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

tampabaycigarradio said:


> I am new here but I live in the area. I have to work friday but Blue smoke is on my way. I would like to meet you guys what time will you be at Blue smoke? I will 100% be there Saturday morning.....I plan on gettin there about 930. Everyone meeting by the main stage?


PM me your e-mail and i will send you the details:tu


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly, as of today...this weekend is totally screwed for me. Much drama going on in the Casa De Steve....so sadly, this whole weekend is a no-go for me, since I need to deal with the issues at hand.

Perhaps once things settle down, I can jump into the next local Herf....it pisses me off that I am missing a great thing, but sometimes you feel like a nut...and sometimes people are throwing them at you


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

stfoley said:


> Unfortunatly, as of today...this weekend is totally screwed for me. Much drama going on in the Casa De Steve....so sadly, this whole weekend is a no-go for me, since I need to deal with the issues at hand.
> 
> Perhaps once things settle down, I can jump into the next local Herf....it pisses me off that I am missing a great thing, but sometimes you feel like a nut...and sometimes people are throwing them at you


Sorry to hear that brother but maybe we can herf in the not to distant future.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

stfoley said:


> Unfortunatly, as of today...this weekend is totally screwed for me. Much drama going on in the Casa De Steve....so sadly, this whole weekend is a no-go for me, since I need to deal with the issues at hand.
> 
> Perhaps once things settle down, I can jump into the next local Herf....it pisses me off that I am missing a great thing, but sometimes you feel like a nut...and sometimes people are throwing them at you


Dang, sorry to hear that bro. Was looking forward to meeting another gorilla in the Pinellas County are!!

Stay well. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

stfoley said:


> Unfortunatly, as of today...this weekend is totally screwed for me. Much drama going on in the Casa De Steve....so sadly, this whole weekend is a no-go for me, since I need to deal with the issues at hand.
> 
> Perhaps once things settle down, I can jump into the next local Herf....it pisses me off that I am missing a great thing, but sometimes you feel like a nut...and sometimes people are throwing them at you


 Sorry bout that bro. Was looking forward to meeting one of my brothers from the "Burg". Next time.


----------



## ReggieFSULaw-cl (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions on some good places to smoke in Tampa/Ybor. I'm moving to the area next month.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ReggieFSULaw said:


> Anyone have suggestions on some good places to smoke in Tampa/Ybor. I'm moving to the area next month.


tons of places down in the area. form cigar shops to bars andrestaurants. tons of cigar frendly places. thares also a great group of guys in the area


----------



## ReggieFSULaw-cl (Jan 7, 2009)

GoodFella said:


> tons of places down in the area. form cigar shops to bars andrestaurants. tons of cigar frendly places. thares also a great group of guys in the area


Any places in particular?


----------

